# Hunter SRC plus controller: my mistake or solenoid ?



## Mac29 (8 mo ago)

I have a Hunter SRC plus controller that runs it's program fine except it does not turn off. Four zones run 30-35 minutes and each zone will turn off before the next one begins.

But I can set a timed or manual test and zones will stop as they should. Someone thinks I have a bad solenoid. Is there some additional setting I am missing? I'm about to look up the manual online. Controller instructions seem straight forward.

Mystified why a zone will stop yet a program will not.

REALLY appreciate any help. TY


----------

